# First cut-out!!!



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Did my first cut-out last week...from the ceiling in an unoccupied 2nd story apartment. It was a straighforward job and went without a hitch.
Kudos to iddee...I built and used a vac that he posted here quite some time ago. Truthfully, I could find no bee's that did not survive the vacuuming...all seemed to do well.
Lots and lots of bee's...very little in honey stores...lots of capped brood. I saved the brood and tied in frames then reunited the bee's when we were finished. I really like iddee's bee vac...easy to make...love the removable floor for transfering the bee's to their new home.
After this good experience I got to wondering how on Earth one could do a cutout without a nice bee vac like this. Without out one, I imagine it would be challenging to save the bee's...not get stung...and not end up with even more of a sticky mess. I cannot imagine doing a cutout without one now.
I would like to hear experiences from those who have done cutouts "without" a vac...their procedures...troubles...perhaps hints for being sucessful sans bee vac.
Many thanks to iddee for sharing this design with us!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds like all went well for you and glad you got them put up.

Doing a cut out is a real confidence booster.

G3


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

This experience brings up another question to those who have done cutouts. Do you ever have to go back the next day to retrieve the field bee's that returned to the hive the following morning? I went back the next day to clean up and retrieve tools...only to find about 3 pounds of bee's clustered and wondering "hey...where "is" everybody?" Had to fire up the bee-vac again before cleaning up and leaving. 

I would think that any time you do a cut-out, there would be the field bee's to consider, so is it typical to return the following day for them?


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have been back to a couple of cutouts only because I was going to caulk up the entrance(s). Found very little bees. Probably because I vacuum bees at the entrance for hours the day before I actually do the cutout. I probably get most of the foragers at that time.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Pics from my 1st cutout.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Link to pics from my 1st cutout. Sorry...my first time trying pictures.
http://s965.photobucket.com/albums/ae138/Barry_Tolson/


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

I try to do my cut outs early in the morning before the bees get busy, I find this easier, although there are more bees at home they are still a bit slow due to the cool air and are easier to deal with. I guess this might not be possible in warmer areas or in the middle of summer though.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

In the pic, it looks like you are using a clear water type hose, as opposed to a coraguated vaccum hose. Is that what is is, and did it work ok?


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Yes, exactly. It is 1-1/4" clear smooth hose from the local hardware store. 10' length.
I'm sure that smooth hose is preferable to the other kind with ridges. We want those bees to travel down the hose in comfort! The other hose could offer a bumpy ride...injuring bee's.


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

oh, goody! something else to build!

linky to Iddee's plans?


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

mothergoosemagic said:


> oh, goody! something else to build!
> 
> linky to Iddee's plans?


Here is a link from off beesource.com, i just built the beevac a few weeks ago! Works really good!

http://www.beesource.com/files/beevac.pdf


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

This should link you to the thread with iddees bee vac. Some good pictures.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223929


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

After making a cutout, will the queen generally stop laying for a while? I made my cutout a week ago...checked the colony last night...found the queen...but no eggs nor young brood yet. I could imagine that the stress and disruption of being vacuumed may, indeed, cause a queen to stop laying for a while. What are you all experiencing after such a cutout?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I made one of those and used it last weekend on the reminants of a swarm. I didn't lose one bee to it being too aggressive power wise. I look forward to using it on a cut out. I've not had what you are describing about a queen stopping laying after a cut out but I've not used a vacuum on a cut out yet.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I do return to vacuum re-clustered bees. Even the best removal dislodges a lot of bees; it's rare than I find a cluster smaller than 8" or so. A second trip is a lot easier than running after a few hundred airborne bees with a vacuum hose .


----------



## duck_nutt (Apr 27, 2010)

I just used one as described by honeybeekeepers post...I didn't notice any dead bees after my cutout....it has an anjustment so you can set it where it will barely pull them off the comb...and a cushioned landing area in the box..though my vac tube is just a standard corrugated tube that came with the shop vac, a smooth tube would make for an easier ride, I'm sure.....I added a wide nylon strap to mine..almost like a shoulder strap....if you have to work off a ladder, this will help by just looping the strap at the top of the ladder..cause it's kinda heavy


----------

